# How does it work?



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all! As I am still in school I am still looking at my options and have many times considered to leave the country and maybe join for instance the British army or New Zealand army etc. Most of the times my plans have been stopped by citizenship requirements that have to be met before you are allowed to join. I do in fact have a friend in the US army and he mentioned to me that he got his citizenship through the army. This might have opened a door for me but I just want to check the story first. What are the requirements that you would have to meet to join the US army and will a guy like me be able to join?(I am a South African citizen currently)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 10, 2012)

Start here, maybe:

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/joiningthemilitary/f/noncitizen.htm

By the way, that took about 9 seconds for me to find.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha thanks! I have checked out the internet for things like that but I thought maybe I should hear it from you guys and see what you have to say about it


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link SkrewzLoose! It helped quite a bit! Do you only have to have a permanent living address in the States to obtain a green card?


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hiemstra7 said:


> Thanks for the link SkrewzLoose! It helped quite a bit! Do you only have to have a permanent living address in the States to obtain a green card?


You're asking questions that you can find the answers to on your own.  Go to the Army website and chat with a recruiter.  If all else fails, go join the French Foreign Legion.  It is after you've exhausted all of your own researching resources that you should bring those questions here.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 10, 2012)

I talked to a recruiter yet but I will be sure to do so! thank you for the tip!


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting a green card is a difficult and lengthy process. once you have that (and it can take years and cost a lot of money) then you can join the US Army and get citizenship. 

You would be better off joining the British Army, many South Africans do it, shouldn't be hard to find out how to go about doing it. Shouldn't be very difficult being as South Africa is a Commonwealth country. Then you can obtain Brit residency and get away from the communist govt you currently have.

http://www.army.mod.uk/join/20149.aspx

Worst comes to worst you go and live in the UK for a while first. Will be good for you.

New Zealand and Australian generally want you to bring a Military skill to them in order to enlist.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 10, 2012)

We had Safas in 2/1 that came straight in off civvy street.  One of them we couldn't deploy as he didn't have his residency sorted out the wanker.

Overseas recruiting (for previous service) is on hold as we are inundated with Brits that got laid off or fed up and Yanks fleeing Obama and the draw down.

If you can get your arse over here as a skilled immigrant, stay for a bit and enlist you can get in that way.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2012)

You could probably do the same coming here in Canada and depending on what you are taking in school, it could translate into easier immigration.  There are new changes going on now for skilled trade immigration.


----------



## digrar (Dec 10, 2012)

Australia will look at you, after you get here on your own steam and attain citizenship. That will take a few years.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the information guys! The main reason I considered leaving the country was in fact because of our communist government as I truly despise the commies. But as they say there are no politics in the army and maybe things change in coming years. Anyway I also very strongly considered going over to the UK but in the research I have done about that I discovered that if you do join the British Armed Forces you might be arrested for violation of the mercenary law on your return to SA. I don't know how up to date this information is now or if it still applies. Another reason why I often consider leaving is because I have always lived in my older brothers' shadow and would like to do my own thing so that people don't say I'm doing it purely because he is doing it but to understand that I am following a dream of my own.


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 14, 2012)

Boet, 

You write about serving in the SANDF SF and then the very next day write about joining another country's army.

You are missing a key requirement, and that is wanting to give your all and to serve because you love your country. There is no written test for this but my gut feel is that you want to serve in the army, any army, for the wrong reasons and will see the workd differently when you mature somewhat - not an intended as an insult.

My advice is as follows:
Spend you time getting great grades for matric and deciding what to study afterwards.
Spend you time with the beautiful women SA has.
Spend your time jolling in Jo'burg.
Stay our of trouble,
Stop spending your time looking for something "easy" with lots of "action" for now, you're shooting in every direction you can. Your "dream" is SF, it's (based on my gut feel and what i've read) for the wrong reasons.

Visit this idea after university.

How can you say you want to be in SA SF and then say it's a commie government? Did you hit your head in a scrum?

H


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good point I kind of forgot about the girls over here haha! I will definately follow your advise and only consider leaving the country if shit really goes tits up.


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiemstra7 said:


> Good point I kind of forgot about the girls over here haha! I will definately follow your advise and only consider leaving the country if shit really goes tits up.


 
Bru, get a grip.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Will do! You didn't grow up in South Africa did you? You sound like a South African. But as I said before screw the rest I will get my head straight and focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiemstra7 said:


> Will do! You didn't grow up in South Africa did you? You sound like a South African. But as I said before screw the rest I will get my head straight and focus on one thing at a time.


Good, dis baie goed.

goeie geluk

Hoepoe


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha great dis nice om nog 'n Suid Afrikaner hier te vind!


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2012)

What is the most well know Afrikaans phrase in the world?

Jou Ma Se Poes!


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 14, 2012)

pardus said:


> What is the most well know Afrikaans phrase in the world?
> 
> Jou Ma Se Poes!


 Usually that would be followed by a cracking sound and then snoring


----------



## digrar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiemstra7 said:


> Haha great dis nice om nog 'n Suid Afrikaner hier te vind!


 

And this is what Kiwis sound like.


----------



## Hiemstra7 (Dec 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> What is the most well know Afrikaans phrase in the world?
> 
> Jou Ma Se Poes!


Hahaha that made my day! Well put pardus!


----------

